# Finally! Maiden Voyage



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I finally took the dive! After lurking here for a while and finally becoming a member I got some good advice on gettin' a yak...and boy am I happy! Got myself a Heritage Redfish 12', and I love every inch of it. Took it to Charlie Elliot WMA to paddle around in some of the small lakes they have there and managed to boat 3 bass. Kinda a slow day but I was really there for the test drive. 



















I hope the pics work.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

badass. congrats!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG!
Nice :fishing:
Welcome to the dark side !


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

congrats. welcome to the world of addictive fishing. looks like mine, but i have a triple up front with ff. and it's not as clean


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

surfnsam said:


> congrats. welcome to the world of addictive fishing. looks like mine, but i have a triple up front with ff. and it's not as clean


Yeah, I've had the bug since I was 3yo, but this kayak stuff is awesome. I think a fishfinder is next, I've been looking at some of the cuda models, what do you recommend or have?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

cuda 168 and if you want integrated gps. the cuda 250. really dont need more than that on a yak.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I didn't really want GPS, just something to find structure and target deeper fish. Thanks!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i have the cuda 168. still having problems with it. work well one time the next time the depth get locked on 60' and blinks. thinking i might pull it and return it.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

er...hmmm I'll keep doing research and see if I find something. The 168 has gotten a whole slew of reviews at bps from awesome down to what you are experiencing.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> i have the cuda 168. still having problems with it. work well one time the next time the depth get locked on 60' and blinks. thinking i might pull it and return it.


how long have you had it? have you called eagle? the supposedly have good service

if it's glued in your hull it may have come loose to for a small bubble or distortion int he glue under it and it's having a hard time reading the transducer or any corrosion on the plugs could be messing yp the connection to unit and transducer


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> i have the cuda 168. still having problems with it. work well one time the next time the depth get locked on 60' and blinks. thinking i might pull it and return it.


That same thing happened to me. I just reglued the transducer to the hull. I tried using GE silicone the first two times and it would only last a few weeks. After that I used GOOP and it never happened again.

The only problem I ever had with the Cuda 168 is one of the pins in the connector on the back of the unit started turning green. I cleaned it and the mating plug with a little baking soda and started using dielectric grease and have not had a problem since.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the cable from the transducer to the unit disconnect in case you want to remove the ff from the yak. For example I was thinking of using some kind of heavy duty velco, or something similar to adhere the ff to the yak so I could easily remove it if I wanted to, I just wanna make sure the cable can disconnect.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

tabblet said:


> Does the cable from the transducer to the unit disconnect in case you want to remove the ff from the yak. For example I was thinking of using some kind of heavy duty velco, or something similar to adhere the ff to the yak so I could easily remove it if I wanted to, I just wanna make sure the cable can disconnect.


the cable does disconnect from the ff but i wouldnt use velcro to hold down the ff. if you ever flip your yak or get hit by a wave say good bye to the ff. i would use some kind of mount. i used a ram mount on mind. they are a bit pricey but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, I'll look into it thanks!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i think i'll try the baking soda to clean the pin connector. if i still have the problem i'll yank the transducer and goop it, thinking it's a connector problem because when it's working the screen is perfect. thanks


----------

